# Wedding Album



## Leongao (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm a wedding photographer and currently I'm looking for a good wedding album supplier with a reasonable price. Can anyone give me a suggestion? Cheers!


----------



## Tonywatson (May 23, 2014)

You can try imagesuperstore, their goods are really worth considering, medium size Premium Leather Album only costs about $200 and they also offer free retouching and design service, which i think may be useful to you.


----------



## CCericola (May 23, 2014)

There is Quality, Price, and Time. You can only choose 2. Something high quality and cheap with take a long time. Something quick and cheap will be low quality, etc...
I have used KISS albums, Millers, Finao, Graphstudio and Queensberry. Check them all out and see what fits your business.


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2014)

Assuming that the OP is in the US, since he/she neglected to include a location in his/her profile information.


----------



## CCericola (May 23, 2014)

Queensberry is international, so is Graphistudio.


----------



## CCericola (May 23, 2014)

Finao as well


----------

